
Justice demands 1.3M IP addresses related to Trump resistance site - alistproducer2
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/346544-dreamhost-claims-doj-requesting-info-on-visitors-to-anti-trump-website
======
flashman
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

